# No Frills Kielbasa and Kraut Fatty



## tanuki (Jan 1, 2015)

If you want to see how to do a Kielbasa and Kraut fatty the RIGHT way, look at Ralphed's thread!   I wish I would have before I started. 

Mine is no frills, straight forward, and I expect won't be near as tasty as Ralphed's! 

Just a straight forward Jimmy Dean sausage, bagged kraut, and standard kielbasa.













IMG_9866-L.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Jan 1, 2015






I did, however, do a *diagonal *bacon wrap and that's fancy!













IMG_9867-L.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Jan 1, 2015






Badgers won the Outback Bowl so no matter what happens, it's a good day!

I am, however, loving my new gift to myself, an ET-732













IMG_9869-L.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Jan 1, 2015






Money shot to follow... I am going to go re-read ralphed's thread to see how to finish this thing off with style!!

Tanuki


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2015)

looking good !


----------



## tanuki (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, it's done!  Did a couple min in the broiler to crisp up the bacon.

This is a Dad-only fattie at my house.  None of the kids like kraut and the wife isn't crazy about sausage, so I have a whole fattie to myself.













IMG_9871-XL.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## joopster (Jan 1, 2015)

Yummy lookin' fatty! Gratz!


----------

